# To Suck or Blow!



## picamiller (Jan 3, 2007)

My tower has 2 fans on the side access panel. And it has a fan on the top of the tower. I am upgrading the mobo and I was going SLI 8800GTS's. Should the side fans suck in or blow out air?

Should the fan on the top, help to suck air out or feed cooler air in the direction of the PSU rear vent?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The fan on top should definitely blow out, IMO the side fan or at least one of them should blow in. If there are two side fans and one is lower then the other I would have the low one blow in and the high exhaust out.

You could experiment with the side fans but keep in mind hot air rises so most times the high fans in a case work best if the exhaust air out


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Doby has given you good advice. Here is the general scenario for most case fan setups:

> CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on heatsink

> Fan in front of case pulling in cool air

> Fan in rear of case pulling hot air out of the case and blowing out the back

> Fan on top pulling warm air out of the case (heat rises)

> Most instances, side case fans pulling cool air into the case with the exception of any very near the top of the case to take advantage of the hot air rises scenario.

> Smooth air flow front to back in case

> Move ribbon cables out of the air flow area if possible

> Suggest round IDE cables for best air flow


----------



## picamiller (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, The side fans are bottom and mid case.

Currently they both blow in, because the top one blows air directly on the current AGP card.

When I upgrade over the next couple of weeks, I will see which way keeps the case cooler.

Other than that, I appear to have my fans correctly blowin' and suckin'.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Your plan seems good, let us know if we can help further.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep looks good to me too


----------

